# ""

## moskalyof

12.05.2011  13-00 .   :
     (  ,  ),      -,      (  ,  ),       ,    . ,10  .        㳿,            .    ( )     ,   ,             ,          .,      ..    . ϳ ,  . ,    ,     㳿,   ,      䒿  ,    .   ( 100 .  .)     , 13  2011.,      ,                        .          20-30,        - .          ,     .   ,        , ,             ,     ..   ,          .       ,   ,   䳿,  .       .,            㳿.  .  .      ,    .  .       , ,   .     .        . ϳ           . - .        ,        ,       ,   ,          ,      .           .
,  9-  13  2011.      ,    .,       ,     㳿. ,      .       .     ,          .         . ³   .      ,   ,              .            .      .  .      "ЪĪ"    .    .

----------

